# Barcelona Airport Parking



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We're planning our next trip to Spain and part of the plan is for Mrs. J-L to fly out to Barcelona where I plan to collect her.

Does anyone have experience of collecting someone from Barcelona Airport when driving a motorhome.
Is there parking without height restrictions with entrance and exit suitable for a motorhome.

Knowing the intricacies of access to airport parking areas SatNav co-ordinates to the entrance point would be very useful, that is if suitable parking does exist.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Bump :smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jean-Luc said:


> We're planning our next trip to Spain and part of the plan is for Mrs. J-L to fly out to Barcelona where I plan to collect her.
> 
> Does anyone have experience of collecting someone from Barcelona Airport when driving a motorhome.
> Is there parking without height restrictions with entrance and exit suitable for a motorhome.
> ...


I cannot comment on Barcelona airport.
But I am doing the same,but picking my OH up from Marseille airport.I looked on google maps and could see drop/pick up points,and whether there are any height restrictions,so you should be able to do the same for your airport.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

jo662 said:


> I cannot comment on Barcelona airport.
> But I am doing the same,but picking my OH up from Marseille airport.I looked on google maps and could see drop/pick up points,and whether there are any height restrictions,so you should be able to do the same for your airport.


Picked up my daughter from Marseille MP2 a few years ago and got caught at the entrance to a car-park by an electronic beam which checks the vehicle height, there was no sign or physical height barrier, and the machine just would not issue a ticket an let me in and I had to reverse away.

However a very accommodating Gendarme directed me to park for the few minutes I needed in a place where parking was not generally permitted but where I didn't cause any obstruction.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Barca airport is a long way south of the city. But there is a brill bus service that takes you from there right into city centre for only about 4 euros. Buses about every ten minutes and you can take luggage on them. Much better and MILES cheaper than the ripoff taxi drivers. So maybe rather than you going to the airport you could arrange to meet her somewhere else in Barca.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Barcelona airport parking areas are huge and I'd be very surprised if there was no parking for higher vehicles. Surely a call or e- mail to Airport Information would get you a quick answer ?

If not then you could overnight at either El Garrofer or Vilanova Park campsites and your wife could catch the service bus that runs from either campsite gate via the airport to Barcelona and vice versa. NB not every bus goes via the airport but I think it is every other bus ! The timetable is online.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

jo662 said:


> I cannot comment on Barcelona airport.
> But I am doing the same,but picking my OH up from Marseille airport.I looked on google maps and could see drop/pick up points,and whether there are any height restrictions,so you should be able to do the same for your airport.


I concur. I don't know Barcelona but have done many pickups and drop off at airports. Always I use Streetview on Google Maps as you can "drive" around on screen and check the route in and out from the main road. Gets you familiar on what to expect and also look for height barriers. Also you can explore places off site where you can wait for plane to land.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just noticed this thread on the Motorhomecraic forum.

http://www.motorhomecraic.com/forum/topic.php?t=10740

Terry


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We too have had " the pleasure" of pick ups and drop offs at many airports ( Charles de Gaulle was a bit special.
As buses stop at most there is usually a spot for a motor home.
Be Brave and keep, calm


----------



## dandpl (Jul 9, 2010)

*Barca airport*



Jean-Luc said:


> We're planning our next trip to Spain and part of the plan is for Mrs. J-L to fly out to Barcelona where I plan to collect her.
> 
> Does anyone have experience of collecting someone from Barcelona Airport when driving a motorhome.
> Is there parking without height restrictions with entrance and exit suitable for a motorhome.
> ...


Parked our Hymer there a coupe of weekends ago as we flew to London for the weekend.

No problen follow the parking signs to the main terminal and as you pass the end of it you will see parking on your left. The main terminal is almost opposite and the Easy Jet one another 100 metres or so further on.

Not cheap for the weekend and I am sure there is other parking with shuttles if you prefer.

Barca is one of the great cities ejoy it!

Regards

dandpl


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with Dandpl just done Barcelona today and it does not disappoint


----------

